# 489 visa benefit



## biz1981 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi
I am new to this forum. On 13th feb I got invitation to apply for 489 (family sponsor).

Before logging this what benefit 489 visa holder will get. I mean child eduction etc

regards
IRFAN


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

biz1981 said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum. On 13th feb I got invitation to apply for 489 (family sponsor).
> 
> Before logging this what benefit 489 visa holder will get. I mean child eduction etc
> ...


Dear you will not get any benefits unless and untill your T.R converted to P.R.

U will get benefits like Centrelink,Medicare after 2 years or may be more..

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## biz1981 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi
(Provisional) visa (subclass 489)[/url]

see the text below (it's says live, study and work. any advice


This visa allows you and your family to:

stay in Australia for up to four years
*live, work and study* in a specified regional area of Australia specified regional area of Australia
travel in and out of Australia while the visa is valid.
This visa provides a pathway to permanent residence through the Skilled-Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887)


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

biz1981 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum. On 13th feb I got invitation to apply for 489 (family sponsor). Before logging this what benefit 489 visa holder will get. I mean child eduction etc regards IRFAN


None. No Medicare and you are responsible for paying fees at government schools.


----------



## fareed za (Feb 18, 2015)

HI there

I got an invitation for 489 visa for south australia. Iam from pakistan, a software engineer working at ibm.
I want to ask about the scope of it jobs in south australia 
also some people say people on 489 visa arent granted proper jobs until they get PR, is it right?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

fareed za said:


> HI there
> 
> I got an invitation for 489 visa for south australia. Iam from pakistan, a software engineer working at ibm.
> I want to ask about the scope of it jobs in south australia
> also some people say people on 489 visa arent granted proper jobs until they get PR, is it right?


I am unsure about southern Aus (Adelaide openings on software), but its comparatively less than in Sydney and Melbourne. 

Coming to your 489 point, well obviously, a lot of jobs clearly states that an applicant should be either a citizen or a permanent resident. And, the regions that 489 are being sponsored, might be some what challenging to get a job in software field, having said, I do not know exactly the time, place where you are invited, and the opportunities at that moment etc, but surely, they want to grow the economy in that area and all sort of growths, so there must be skill needs for one to be invited. If I were you, I would be confidently going to get any job. 

Well you can work full time for at least an year on a job in that region and live at least 2 years in that region, so that you can apply PR. Then it becomes easy.

I would see that, it is the only easier way to achieve your goals better. 

All the best.


----------



## fareed za (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you. Your response cleared alot of things.so I have to complete these two years anytime between the four years or I.have to come right when granted visa?

Also we are a family of three.are odd jobs salary rates sufficient for our family.me my wife and 2 year daughter?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

fareed za said:


> Thank you. Your response cleared alot of things.so I have to complete these two years anytime between the four years or I.have to come right when granted visa?
> 
> Also we are a family of three.are odd jobs salary rates sufficient for our family.me my wife and 2 year daughter?


Well I believe it should be the initial 2 years (Not 100% sure though), but ideally, it would be a good idea to move to that region for at least two years and work full time for at least one year and then move on to different place if required. Logically speaking, suppose you arrive in some other city or place, and you live for an year or two after which you plan to move to this region which invited you, and suddenly you are in a situation to go back to your home country or you do not get a job or anything, then you are risking your options for PR, thus, your initial stay of 2 years in different place would become meaningless. 

As far I understand, it should be the first two years, and on ethical point of view, it would be wise to do so too whatsoever be the case.

Regarding living expense, I myself have got invitations from couple of regions, and I went on exploring those and found that, they are even expensive than Sydney. It depends on your region, please work yourself to get more details about that region. I, however, ended up qualifying for 189 itself later, and hence I stopped gathering further informations about that. 

For a family of 3, considering your case, I would say an approximate amount of 3-3.5K per month should be minimum. Depending on rents (I assumed rent is 500$ per week here which may be or may not be the case). You need to explore rents in those areas and figure out yourself. Here, I included basic living expense, without any extra medical or other kid's school expenses or miscellaneous. 


All the best again.


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

biz1981 said:


> Hi
> (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)[/url]
> 
> see the text below (it's says live, study and work. any advice
> ...


That just literally means what it says.... It is a visa that allows you to live, work and study.... Unlike say a tourist visa where you can do none of those thing. You don't get help to do those things you are just simply allowed legally to do them.


----------



## fareed za (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi there I just got my 489 visa grant.

I have some questions.will be glad if some replies.

1.can I live or work in just south australia or all other designated areas mentioned in visa grant?

2.now that i have got my visa grant, can I add any other relative now?

3.is it a must for my dependent visa applicants to live in Australia for 2 years too or will only me living here for 2 years and working 1 year grant them PR as well?

4.what if my wife becomes pregnant, what will be the procedure of adding the child to visa?

5.can I submit eoi for 189 visa side by side?


----------



## fareed za (Feb 18, 2015)

Do i have to have work experience of my specified field or any field?

Can I apply for 189 visa side by side? Like if I complete a year of job there and become eligible for 189 visa can I apply, is it allowed or should I wait for 2 years and then apply for 887?


----------

